# Songs with names in them?



## ashleyclaire (Sep 18, 2006)

Someone pointed out to me the other day that both my daughters are (inadvertently) named after classical songs (*Ava* Maria & Fur *Elise*)

I was just curious if there were any others (I'm sure there are - William Tell Overture?)


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's actually Ave Maria, but never mind. Sheherezade and Aria can be used as names.


----------

